# Has anyone had successful IVF with own eggs in their 40s?



## Heidi33

Hi there, just wondering...

I'm single and had a successful IVF cycle using donor sperm resulting in my daughter who I gave birth to at age 40. I was 39 when I had the treatment.

I have just completed another cycle with my own eggs and donor sperm at age 43, but this time it failed. I was quite surprised as my pre-treatment blood works had actually better figures than those taken 4 years earlier!

I am at a loss for what to do next. I'm considering trying one more time with my own eggs, but I'm 44 now. The clinic has advised me to do a tandem cycle with donor eggs but I really don't like the thought of using double donor embryos.

I was just wondering if anyone else had had some success using their own eggs in their 40s - particularly around my age!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Flyby

Yes, me! 

I was 44 when it worked with my own eggs. I went to Serum in Athens. If you click on my profile and read my posts I’m sure you will get loads of information about the process and what I think helped. 

I have remained on forum in order to give people hope in this situation! 

Wishing you all the best, 

F xx


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks for that Flyby. That's really encouraging to hear esp after I see you had a few failed attempts. I can't find any of your previous posts. What do you think helped? I was still brestfeeding my daughter occasionally when undergoing my cycle which probably didn't help plus I was under a lot of stress at the time. I'd cut both
Of those out if I had another cycle. Plus I was thinking of trying DHEA supplements x


----------



## miamiamo

My neighbour conceived naturally when she was 42, and a daughter of my accountant got pregnant with OE when she was almost 41. Good luck


----------



## chini

Heidi, I think starting the DHEA as soon as possible is a very good idea as it can take up to 3 months to have an effect, and the effect is also cumulative so the longer you take it the more it's supposed to improve egg quality.

I would also read the book "It starts with the egg" by Rebecca Fett (make sure you get the updated new edition which was published earlier this year), which explains all the science behind egg quality improving supplement and diet options.

I'm younger than you but my AMH was only 3.8 in 2017 when I was 37, so by now it's probably nonexistent... However I have a lot of other issues on top of that, like adenomyosis, hypothyroidism and immune issues, so don't let my lack of success put you off trying again.

All the best for what ever you decide to do next, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions X


----------



## NJR

I can't speak for myself, but I have a friend who has had 2 children after IVF when she was over 40, and she puts a lot of it down to egg quality from healthy eating, and avoiding gluten for 2 months before transfer.


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks for the replies ladies. Good to hear the success stories!
I have a plan: take DHEA, stop breastfeeding and buy It starts with an egg book. Not sure I'll be able to get the money together for another cycle but if I do then I want to do everything I can
To improve my chances. My Dr said I good egg reserve for my age so I think
It's all down to egg quality for me but there are things I can try to improve that 😊


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008

Heidi, take ubiquinol 200 for the egg quality.


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks Cosmopolitan I'll look into that 😊


----------



## Flyby

If you click on my name in the orange, then look towards the top left, a few lines down click on ‘show posts’. 

I took loads of supplements, I have listed them all in one of them, and you will see the eventually I was stimulated with Clomid instead of injectables which I think helped with egg quality, also egg collection was always done as soon as possible to help preserve quality, I think the follicles were about 14/16mm (maybe once at 18mm, but never left past this. 

I’m sure you will find other helpful info in there x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Yes, me I had twins at 43 with my own eggs from a cycle when I was 42.  It is possible but its egg quality and a numbers game.....I second ubiquinol but go easy on DHEA unless you really know you need it.  Better see a nutritional therapist and work through it with her / him.

Good luck  

Grey xx


----------



## snowdropwood

Hi - I am single and just 42  - i am having a follow up appointment tomorrow post cycle with no egg to get some more info about double donation  - all very challenging xx


----------



## FranWillow

Hi Heidi33, 

I'm a little curious about the IVF that worked and the one that didn't...Could you fill me in, please, ie was it a fresh or FET transfer, which day in the cycle (ie after how many days on Progesterone), how many embryos did you transfer? Did you have a natural birth or a c-section? In case of the latter, could it be that you have scar tissue on your uterus?

Personally I would avoid any fresh transfer, I would do FET only. The lining can be distorted after the IVF stimulation and the implantation window can be skewed. If you do a FET, I would push for a higher progesterone dose. I would also only put back one embryo - not necessarily to reduce the chances of having twins, but because research has shown that in cases where embryos of different qualities are transferred at the same time, your body may attempt to ensure implantation failure in one of them - which ultimately reduces the chances for the other one. You probably already take vit D - but in case you don't I would recommend you to start. 

I was not going to give you the DE talk but I thought I should mention that you probably don't want to spend too much time on OE as time is precious!! I have a DE daughter who is just perfect   It took me a long time and a lot of grieving to let go of my OE, though. In hindsight I wish that I perhaps started the DE process earlier so I would have had more energy for my daughter when she finally arrived. You have to find a solution that works for you. 

Wishing you best of luck!!


----------



## ricks3

Hi Heidi - I had one cycle of IVF at 39 which worked. Trying for a sibling at 44 we had multiple failures and my last cycle was cancelled due to poor ovarian response - we thought it was all over but during the 2 cycles we were told to take off before stimulating again, I conceived naturally! Our miracle 2nd daughter is now 19 months old. I read "it starts with the egg" and did loads of immunes stuff, diet and supplements and put DH on supplements too. It can happen. Wishing you ladies all of the luck in the world.


----------



## Morganite76

@Flyby & @ricks3

You are an inspiration. I turn 44 next week, and I will start a new IVF cycle with OE at Create Bristol. 

On my previous (and only) IVF cycle (long protocol), even with low AMH and high FSH, I produced 8 follicles. I was on stimulation for too long, and I simply trusted them. Unfortunately, it turns out, my eggs were over-matured at collection. To make matters worse, on egg-collection, only 5 folicles were retrieved, even though I had been told all would be retrieved. I never got an explanation for this. Three eggs fertilised with ICSI... But no blastocysts... Not sure what to think...

It felt like I was in a factory, in an assembly line, going from one professional to the next. Did not feel like a personalised treatment, in fact, quite the opposite. I felt like everyone was expecting me to fail. And in the end I was told to give up because the IVF failed, and that's all down to poor egg quality... If at least they had done their job well, maybe I would be able to accept it and move on. 

I needed to try one more time, in a different clinic, and using a different protocol. I know my chances are tiny. But I really need to make sure I exhaust all my possibilities. Now it will be a mild IVF, using a short protocol. I This protocol makes more sense to me. Suppressing a woman with low ovarian reserve seems inappropriate. But I understand that Fertility specialists have different views on the subject, and the scientific evidence is controversial.

Finger crossed!


----------



## miamiamo

it's amasing that your egg reserve is healthy. I keep my fingers and toes crossed for a positive result


----------



## snowdropwood

Morganite  - hi  - I also have had 3 cycle  mod natural  cycles at Crete Bristol and I recognize some of what you have said.  

I am 43 and am just starting DD treatment at another Bristol Clinic , Both clinics didn't feel it was ethical to do any more own egg treatments as they said there is about 1% chance of live birth with my ANH levels .  Others may have been luckier / these stats may be questionable and I guess we all have to make the right individual decisions for ourselves. All very challenging , step at a time  - good luck with what ever you decide x


----------



## artistliz

Hi All,
I wish I personally had a positive story to share. I'm 43 with nearly 4 IVF cycles under my belt..using my own eggs. 
Waiting for my beta tomorrow following a 5day FET 10 days ago but all HPTs are BFN so far and so it would have to be a major miracle to work!
The viable embryo I just had transferred was from a retrieval when I was 41. And so as my AMH a year ago was 2.3 I don't think it's really going to be realistic to do any more cycles with my own eggs. We only got 1 viable frosty following PGS. So that's it for us I think which is going to take a bit of time to accept..
Having said that I have a few friends who have had successful IVF over 40 with their own eggs and so it's definitely not impossible..
Take care everyone xxx


----------



## kittykat76

I had my last fresh oe cycle just before I turned 41, he was transferred a few mths later and I gave birth just before 42. It was my last oe cycle as I had decided to move to de after that- I know its not for everyone but I don't have an issue with the genetics side.Several friends have moved to de and been successful. I echo franwillow that fet is better for your body,I never had fresh transfer as was at risk of ohss plus I had pgs testing


----------



## Yasminka21

Does anyone know of a UK clinic that would use Clomid instead of injectable stimulation drugs? I have contacted Serum Athens but would like to find out if any other ladies over 40 have used Clomid as stimulation in the UK


----------



## Mees_2020

Hi Heidi, maybe you want to search in pubmed. Or just type in google like i did: pubmed life birth rate ivf 40 autologous

For instance, this link https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6778420/ goes to a study that aims to determine predictive factors for live birth after IVF with autologous oocytes in women over 40 years of age. It's a big study and will give a little bit insight when looking at bigger numbers. If you look at Results and table 1... I find it useful and look at a few of those bigger studies.

Good luck to you to!


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine

I'm 42 and searching out fertility clinics with good results of OE. Although I live in London I'm looking to go abroad for value and comprehensive attention.

Which doctors and clinics do you recommend for IV with OE? From reading through the forums I gather Serum was very good for over 40s using own egg but the chief embryologist passed away in 2017 so things have not been the same. 

Would be grateful for recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## Pinkdog101

Hi All,

Also looking for recommendations on good clinics for OE, like Delectable_Sunshine.

I'm 41 and in France, but happy to travel.

Any recommendations much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine

Hopefully we'll get more info soon.


----------



## miamiamo

I am happy with Invicta clinics, myself I know a few ladies who are 40+ who had successful 1st and 2nd IVF OE protocols with them. Hope this helps x


----------

